# Anything special about this turquise mustang



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

Why is this mustang going for some much ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-T-JET-SL...300563608295?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item45fafcb2e7


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Feeding frenzy maybe.:freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A. It's rated 2. Turq on turq, grey rug, black seats

B. It's a Mustang. 

C. It's body color and top color are the same. * 

D. It might be that more than one person is trying to fill a spot in their collection.

E. It could be all of the above.

*Note: Over time I have noted that this can add to the frenzy even though ya wouldnt think so. :freak:

I prefer models with color matched tops too. :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

My guess is it has no stripes and the same color top?? Just a guess better check my pit kitz.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Clyde and Bill are on target....

In the most cases, Aurora thunderjet 500 cars w/ add on roofs that are "monotone" (cars where the roof and body are the same color) are almost always harder to find and therefore have more value.

In this instance, this is a monotone Mustang Hardtop, not a Fastback 2+2....hard ti fnd car and would have brought almost double the final bid price a few years ago.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ChicagoRAND (May 19, 2011)

bmt216a said:


> Why is this mustang going for some much ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-T-JET-SL...300563608295?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item45fafcb2e7


DON'T BE CONFUSED, Some collectors are CRAZY and some Sellers know it. Will list stuff with a price that is Way crazy, ok ok maybe I am not expert, but $369.oo for a old Tyco Canadian Police car ok ok ok I am not into OLD stuff Give me the NEWEST AND FASTER STUFF. ok ok check this one out: http://cgi.ebay.com/VIBRATOR-RED-HO...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item58886bb335#ht_1902wt_932
YOU SEE THAT $3250.OO Good luck getting insurance on that! and don't get me going on the bidding wars on eBay, it's crazy for something NEW/still available to sell for $10-15 more than you would pay at Hobby USA:freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

has someone forgot about supply and demand? the basics that drive any market? and how about availability where one lives? just because all those stores are a stones throw from where I live doesn't mean everyone with a desire for some specific item has the availability of said item. next thing ya know someone is going to accuse me of picking on someone with a disability that was never announced and convict me of Jimmy Hoffas murder!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*TIMING/US Fathers make there special days*

Fathers day is not all about ties anymore. 
Take a look top notch items near holidays, i seam to think they go higher.My Family spent more then i would have near some holidays, to win me a gift.
With Fathers day next weekend , Delivered just in time? This could have been some of the GIFT bidders. Christmas, Who nows all the collector Birthdays "now & Then you see something go alittle extra high????

You never see anything great ending 3:00 AM on tuesday night, best stuff usually ends SAT & SUN 8-10 pm


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

alpink said:


> .... and convict me of Jimmy Hoffas murder!


Everyone knows you did it Al.... :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And we know the body is buried under Thunderbird raceway, Rich..  :jest:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

No, but there was an interesting discovery made in the turn 4 infield...


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Is that a Wreck-a-saurus or something?
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a TYCOsaurus wrecks!!! :lol:


----------

